# Which eliquid



## Alan snyders (9/12/16)

Hey got this from a friend but dnt know much about this liquid 
Any body know the brand



Thank you


----------



## Stosta (10/12/16)

Never seen it. What does it taste like? Any good?


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Hey got this from a friend but dnt know much about this liquid
> Any body know the brand
> View attachment 78196
> 
> ...



Also havent seen it before @Alan snyders 

What other names does it have on the packaging?
Does it say where it was made?
Where did your friend get it from?


----------



## KZOR (10/12/16)

I have bought a few of them back in the day from small tobacconists and some liquor stores. Very authentic and flavourful. Only used it in a ecig.
Don't know more about them other than that.


----------



## gdigitel (10/12/16)

I bought the cream soda one from a local cigarette shop. I can't stand it, it has a really artificial taste to it. I think they bottle the Sparletta cream soda that mixes with the gear oils in the manufactoring process. Then again, I don't really think it was made for high wattage devices. Maybe it will be nice when used in a first generation twisp maybe.


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/12/16)

I've also only seen those in liquor stores. 
Alongside the "China" twisp
Haven't tried them... Yet


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan snyders (10/12/16)

Hey thx for all the replies,,never tried them myself yet,,just wanted to get info on them before i try them ,since certain liquids causes SOB for me


----------



## Willbbass (13/12/16)

Bought this 2 weeks ago in France while on holiday. OMG!!!!! its all i can say


----------

